# scrambled eggs...how do you make them



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2015)

How do you make scrambled eggs?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 2, 2015)

Add 1 tbsp milk per egg, beat it while singing Michael Jackson song of same title, cook in oiled skillet on medium low heat until only slightly runny. Then I turn off the stove and let it sit a few minutes before serving.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2015)

salt, pepper, garlic powder and a shitload of cheese


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2015)

Over medium.


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2015)

On the stove- with milk whisked in and pepper

In the microwave- with shredded cheese and bacon bits, no milk


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

I like to eat my chicken embryos plain


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops, I thought we were talking technique, not toppings.

With chopped up jalapenos and salsa.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2015)

eggs into bowl with some water, stab yolks with fork to break then wisk with fork, pour into pan over medium then add salt pepper oragano or bucks seasoning all the while moving the eggs around...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 2, 2015)

Mix eggs, milk, salt, pepper, chopped onions and bell peppers. Heated non-stick pan with some butter. Pour egg mix in and stir. When almost done add some shredded cheese and done.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2015)

I've used this recipe in the past and they came out great:

http://www.food.com/recipe/fluffy-oven-scrambled-eggs-118047


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2015)

but if you put stuff into scrambled eggs isn't that just an omlet?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> but if you put stuff into scrambled eggs isn't that just an omlet?


not if they are spices


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2015)

i was talking technique. Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered scrambled eggs and got an over easy egg diced up. that is not scrambled eggs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2015)

at home we whisk up eggs, milk, and sharp cheddar. Breaking up bits of cooked bacon and adding to the mix it a fav of mine, but we don't do that very often.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> i was talking technique. Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered scrambled eggs and got an over easy egg diced up. that is not scrambled eggs.




Someone at the restaurant needs to be taught how to cook eggs?

I just wisk the eggs together in a bowl and cook over medium heat until they are mostly cooked but still runny. The eggs finish the last bit of cooking while I get the plates and other crap ready.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> i was talking technique. Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered scrambled eggs and got an over easy egg diced up. that is not scrambled eggs.


you didn't go here, did you?


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i was talking technique. Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered scrambled eggs and got an over easy egg diced up. that is not scrambled eggs.
> ...




That would probably explain why they chopped up her over easy egg.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46WcFObgYhI


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> but if you put stuff into scrambled eggs isn't that just an omlet?




I've always considered an omelet as eggs cooked so that they're unbroken. Even with all the stuff added the eggs get scrambled, the shredded cheese helps hold the onions/peppers together with the eggs.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2015)

we like these but I don't make them very often..

http://www.scoutorama.com/recipe/rec_display.cfm?rec_id=1437


----------



## frazil (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to put milk or water in but now I don't. I just whisk up eggs with salt and pepper. Add a pat of butter to a pan on med-low. When it's melted and sizzling I add the eggs and push around with a spatula until they're done.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

don't wake me up until the bacon is ready...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2015)

sometimes I make eggs in a muffin tin


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i was talking technique. Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered scrambled eggs and got an over easy egg diced up. that is not scrambled eggs.
> ...


It was denny's of all places and I never gotten scrambled eggs coming out of on of their kitchens like that before. The plate was sent back to the kitchen for scrambled eggs.


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought this was a trick question. I thought everyone just beats the sh!t out of the egg with a fork, dumps it into a frying pan, then scrapes the whole mess onto a plate. Done.


----------



## frazil (Jun 2, 2015)

Snick - (since you started this) I think you should test out everyone's method, rate them, and report back the best method for scrambling eggs.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2015)

frazil said:


> Snick - (since you started this) I think you should test out everyone's method, rate them, and report back the best method for scrambling eggs.


If that's the case, then I also add bourbon to mine as well.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> but if you put stuff into scrambled eggs isn't that just an omlet?




IHOP calls this a scramble, my FIL calls it stuff.


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2015)

Growing up we always referred to an overhard egg as a fried egg. When I got to college and went to the "cooked as you like" egg station I asked for a fried egg. The girl had no idea what I was talking about. I said, "Like the egg patties at McDonald's?" and she responded, "You mean overhard." I said, "If that will get me a fried egg, sure." All I knew was that it was a broken yolk made into a egg patty and we ate them between two slices of toast. I was also pretty homesick and just wanted something that reminded me of home. I was frustrated.

If we had had google, I could have used this:

http://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/16990/can-someone-please-give-an-explanation-of-different-egg-preparations


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2015)

The hell? Did we all just get granted temporary admission to the Women's Forum?

I swear, the posts in this thread are the first I have seen from Frazil in many months.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 2, 2015)

Stay tuned for our next topic - favorite applications for essential oils.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone have a good tuna casserole recipe?


----------



## frazil (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops, thought I was still in the women's forum!


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Stay tuned for our next topic - favorite applications for essential oils.


Please start with

#6 residual

Ultra low sulfur diesel

And WD40


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 2, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Stay tuned for our next topic - favorite applications for essential oils.




I've heard that using methanol and lighting a match really sets the mood.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 2, 2015)

Dleg, be careful about posting pics of yourself choking your chicken.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 3, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Stay tuned for our next topic - favorite applications for essential oils.
> ...


It's the Women's Forum, so I was referring to KY.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 3, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


what does kentucky have to do with this?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 3, 2015)

After doing the whole low carb thing, it got to where I didn't even like eggs anymore. The GF's sister has a little farm and one of the things they crank out are eggs. I gotta say, fresh eggs are REALLY good. I don't know what they do between the chicken and the grocery store to ruin them, but if there are any places to get fresh eggs around you I would highly recommend you give them a try.



csb said:


> Growing up we always referred to an overhard egg as a fried egg. When I got to college and went to the "cooked as you like" egg station I asked for a fried egg. The girl had no idea what I was talking about. I said, "Like the egg patties at McDonald's?" and she responded, "You mean overhard." I said, "If that will get me a fried egg, sure." All I knew was that it was a broken yolk made into a egg patty and we ate them between two slices of toast. I was also pretty homesick and just wanted something that reminded me of home. I was frustrated.
> 
> If we had had google, I could have used this:
> 
> http://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/16990/can-someone-please-give-an-explanation-of-different-egg-preparations


Being from Cincinnati and going to school in Florida, I was very excited one day when I saw one of the lines at the dining hall was doing Cincinnati style chili. The server proceeded to dump a pile of rice on my plate topped with Texas style chili and some shredded cheese. I just stood there and looked at her and finally asked "what the f... is this?" She tried to argue with me when I told her it wasn't Cincinnati chili because I'm from Cincinnati, and that lady, is not Cincinnati style chili.


----------



## frazil (Jun 3, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> After doing the whole low carb thing, it got to where I didn't even like eggs anymore. The GF's sister has a little farm and one of the things they crank out are eggs. I gotta say, fresh eggs are REALLY good. I don't know what they do between the chicken and the grocery store to ruin them, but if there are any places to get fresh eggs around you I would highly recommend you give them a try.




Last fall we were given 9 chickens, and now we have more eggs than we can handle. Those eggs are so delicious! It's amazing what a difference it makes to have fresh eggs. Plus the chickens are free to roam about and dig up worms/bugs/etc. I think that adds to the taste.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2015)

frazil said:


> Last fall we were given 9 chickens, and now we have more eggs than we can handle. Those eggs are so delicious! It's amazing what a difference it makes to have fresh eggs. Plus the chickens are free to roam about and dig up worms/bugs/etc. I think that adds to the taste.


Amen to that! We participated in a CSA (community shared agriculture) the last couple summers which included farm fresh eggs. You aren't kidding, they taste sooo much better that I'm basically spoiled by "regular" eggs now. LOL


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Yep. Once you've had an egg with actual taste to it, it's hard to look at store bought eggs the same again. What always blew my mind was how gold the yolks were compared to the store-bought crap. No comparison.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 3, 2015)

If you can't get farm fresh, you should always at least buy AA eggs.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Are AA eggs raised via a 12 step program?


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > Snick - (since you started this) I think you should test out everyone's method, rate them, and report back the best method for scrambling eggs.
> ...


I guess the bourbon eggs are out then.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 3, 2015)

bourbon is never out


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 5, 2015)

My favorite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7U5vTMM0

On top of toast with some hot smoked salmon is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2015)

Screw that. That's too much work.


----------



## P-E (Jun 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Screw that. That's too much work.


I hear that. I usually make my eggs by going to the local diner with a side of bacon and toast.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Screw that. That's too much work.
> ...


Yup, but hold the coffee.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Screw that. That's too much work.




I hear you... but if the object is more than just stuffing calories down your gullet, sometimes the extra work up front can add to the experience. My son and I often do these on Sunday morning and like making them almost (but not quite!) as much as eating them.


----------

